# can rats eat dog food?



## tuffycuddles

i remember reading somewhere that dog food is a good choice for the main part of a rats diet? is this true...is it a certain brand of dog food that is best?


----------



## patty!

Dog food is typically too high-protein for rats. Is there a reason you can't get rat-specific food? Transportation shouldn't be an issue I think....I ordered my rats' food from here: http://www.forotherlivingthings.com/harlan-teklad-lab-blocks-2014-5lb-p-447.html


----------



## chiklet1503

Yes, a high quality dog food can be used as part of a balanced diet. If you are interested in learning more, check out Suebee's Diet. It uses a good dog food, a cereal/grain mix and fresh fruits/veggies.

I use Wellness Super5Mix Senior (weight management is also good) and others are Solid Gold, Innova, Blue Buffalo and some other one that Whole Foods sells.


----------



## Junebug!

Another good rat food (my girls get it) is Oxford Regal Rat. 

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/...t=TheFind, Inc.&cm_ite=DDI Link&cm_cat=k76919

Its for adult rats over 4 months, and its really good for them too. My girls get it mixed in with a bit of alfalfa and some timothy hay so they have to forage for it (if I leave it in a dish they dump bedding into it : )


----------



## chiklet1503

Oxbow is excellent... if they will eat it. I bought a 3lb bag nearly 2 months ago and unfortunately I still have half left. I mix it in with their dog food and it's always the last thing eaten.

I think Oxbow is a HUGE step up from Harlan, but getting the rats to eat it past a month is a challenge. 

My girls have done fantastically well on Suebee's. ;D


----------



## chiklet1503

PS- if you do look for a dog food, 8% fat and under, 18% protein and under is the way to go. Most 'Senior' or 'Weight Management' formulas have lower protein. Look for quality ingredients that do not contain corn or soy at all and seem ok.


----------



## tuffycuddles

ya there are no pet stores where i live. unfortunately. a 4hr drive away we do have a walmart and a couple crappy pet stores that don't usally have much even in the way of dog stuff. 

so that 5lb bag of Harlan teklad lab-blocks how long would something like that last..as in how much do they eat a day?



(p.s. i don't yet have rats...i'm still trying to plan things out)


----------



## Izzed

I am still awaiting my foster rats but they're going to be on a mix of Suebee's, Nutro Natural Choice Lite dog food (which my hamsters are on as well), and scraps of whatever I'm eating.


----------



## patty!

That's awesome that you're doing so much research & gathering resources BEFORE you adopt your new rats. Good thinking!

The "how long will it last" question will obviously be based on how many you have. I have 2 (well, had 3 until a few days ago :'( ) and they've gone through maybe a pound to pound & a half in the past month. Hard to tell because I'm looking at what's left of a 20 pound bag 

I only suggest the teklad because i've had fair luck with it and seems like most rats take it pretty well. You'll find TONS of debate between that and Oxbow however...let's not get that started hehehe.

If you wind up with very young rats, then there's a formula of the teklad called 2018 which has a higher protein content intended for growing rats & expectant or new mothers. The one I pointed you to - the 2014 - is used more for full grown rats for 'weight maintenance.'

Again, kudos for doing your research on the front end. You'll make a great owner


----------



## lilspaz68

A rough estimate on blocks needed, is 1 lb per month per rat. So for 2 rats, 5 lbs would last 2.5 months.


----------

